# Attention planners for the Charity Race.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Check your E Mail.   

Need to roll quickly!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Anything that I can help you guys with Gary?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill PM you the news. Itll take years to explain, but I think you can read between the lines bro. Its very, very good news.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, if you sendie I no gottie. Maybe slow delivery.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gary, I am not sure of how I can help you on this but don't be afraid to run anything up the flag pole with me. I have access to construction equipment if needed, everything from light towers, generators(big), backhoes and much more if needed. Jeff


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, if you sendie I no gottie. Maybe slow delivery.


I wouldnt doubt it Chris. Im having major puter problems. Ill pm you what Carlton sent me without all the fluff I added. Its pretty, very pretty!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Gary, I am not sure of how I can help you on this but don't be afraid to run anything up the flag pole with me. I have access to construction equipment if needed, everything from light towers, generators(big), backhoes and much more if needed. Jeff


Jeff. The track doesnt have lights. If the turn out is really good we might be running late!!!! I hope!

Thanks dude. We appreciate the offer, and may take you up on it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Biff, if you sendie I no gottie. Maybe slow delivery.


Anything bro?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I sent it again Chris. Its just a cut and paste though.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gary, here is a picture of what I have. I think that you should have a couple there if there is any possibility that you will be running after daylight. Better to have and not need you know?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Gary, here is a picture of what I have. I think that you should have a couple there if there is any possibility that you will be running after daylight. Better to have and not need you know?


Do we have to pay for it?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Of course not Gary! I am offended! If I have it the Shriners are welcome to it free of charge, delivered, and full of diesel.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OK yall. Im really having a hard time getting in touch with everyone but I just cant stand to not at least give a hint to whats going on. I cant post details as of yet, but I was contacted by a guy who most of you know, who represents a organization you all know well, (Note the sticky), 

But it goes back a ways. He is trying to get some donations for the Shriners and I think he came up with some magazine coverage for our race. Thats all Im going to say. Besides Im about to freak out with grins.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Of course not Gary! I am offended! If I have it the Shriners are welcome to it free of charge, delivered, and full of diesel.


Ill be offended if your not there bro! You can run my car if you want!  I hope your there. You have donated a $100 check which is still in my wallet as well as boats check for a bill. I dont know what to say. TTMB rules! 

I want to take a second to tell the RCers something that I have been saying all along. It felt weird to most to have a RC forum on a fishing site.

Nanny nanny boo boo!~ :slimer:

I told yall it would work.  Lets get to work. Ill work on the trophys a little more, put together a donations spread sheet and in about 2 weeks, hit the main board with donation requests.

Its all good!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary,
I have the contact info, but Lajuan cleaned up and moved some of my papers. When she gets home I'll find out where she put it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Boom boom. I would be honored if you raced my car. Your a novice though right? The classes would be far apart enough for both of us to race the same car.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Gary,
> I have the contact info, but Lajuan cleaned up and moved some of my papers. When she gets home I'll find out where she put it.


Gotcha bro! Your the guy that can handle this the best.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Boomer.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to boomgoon again.
​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nobody got my E Mail?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I got your PM's. Thanks for the offer on the car Gary, I might let you talk me into a hot lap or two, but I tend to get destructive in a crowd. It's all about the Shriner kids for me Gary, and I will gladly support your cause any way that I can.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

I got it Gary, sounds like it is perfect to get this some recognition.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

One of the finest custom fishing rod builders from Florida, has just donated a rod benifiting the race. Ill be back in a minute showing some of his work. BTW, I bought one once and finished second in a tourney.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.flanaturecoast.com/billystix/rods.htm


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I think that is awesome and the e-mail of what is going on is awesome! I think we have just kicked things up to the next level for sure! 

So, my question to the team and every one - do we raffle the BillyStyx rod and if so, what is the value of the rod and where does the bidding start?

I'd say that we could start doing an auction for it on-line now. People could post up on a sticky thread their bids. We could do it all the way up to the Friday before the race and then announce the winner at the race. Thoughts?

GREAT, BIG THINGS ARE HAPPENING HERE!!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, I finally saw your e-mail when PD replied. I have e-mail addys, etc. for the Shriners people at my office. With all the sutff we have going on at home right now, work is the only place I get any personal business done, LOL. I'll get with Carlton.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont think raffeling the rod off at the race will get us much. Besides me, I dont know of any RCers that will buy a $250 custon fishing rod.  I say we auction it off upstairs on TTMB.

Now, this is where Im about to earn my keep around here. I was hoping to hold back another week before going big time with promotion upstairs, but since were looking at some lead times like getting the rod built and shipped out here from Florida, its time I lay down the rap.

Later today I will go ahead and make the official announcment on TTMB and "Sticky" it. Im NOT going to lay down a thick and heavy promo. I want to leave alot open for yall to do some heart tugging responses and to keep the thread going. If we try to lay everything down at one time people seem to lose interest after the first couple of days and the thread dies a premature death.

Hold my beer. Im going in! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Gary, I finally saw your e-mail when PD replied. I have e-mail addys, etc. for the Shriners people at my office. With all the sutff we have going on at home right now, work is the only place I get any personal business done, LOL. I'll get with Carlton.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Were up. Yall might want to see if I left anything out.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=49636


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I dont think raffeling the rod off at the race will get us much. Besides me, I dont know of any RCers that will buy a $250 custon fishing rod.  I say we auction it off upstairs on TTMB.
> 
> Now, this is where Im about to earn my keep around here. I was hoping to hold back another week before going big time with promotion upstairs, but since were looking at some lead times like getting the rod built and shipped out here from Florida, its time I lay down the rap.
> 
> ...


Yup, that is what I was talking about when I said we starting auctioning it off now on-line. Glad its kicked into gear!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary, the contact at SHriners is Steve Reiter. I'm going to forward the e-mail to him. I'll give him a call tomorrow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks bro. Were learning.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

If there is anymore graphics work that needs to be done, let me know my sechdule is fairly open ( lol ). I hope I can make out to the race, I'll have to see how thing are goin.

RH


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Talked to Fuzzy last night, have not heard from Steve Reiter. I'm going to try him again.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Is there no way to edit posts? I also have voice and e-mails in to their PR coordinator.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RH Customs said:


> If there is anymore graphics work that needs to be done, let me know my sechdule is fairly open ( lol ). I hope I can make out to the race, I'll have to see how thing are goin.
> 
> RH


Ryan. Yes. Could you help me out with something? If you have time bro! I havent had time to put the final itemized list together for the plaques. The exact size, the wording on each one, the color etc. We need a list of what we want for pricing. Something to send to the vendor. Do you have time to do that bro? Im trying to stay in the "Promotion Mode". Most of that isnt seen to the public. Like 226 PMs in the last two weeks. LOL

On the promotion side, I deposited 2 checks today for the trophys. But thats only $200. Thats prolly not enough to cover the costs. Ronnie and Lloyd? Yall made commitments, follow through my brothers. Please?

On the BBQ so far, Brew has offered help but I dont know what that will entail as of yet. That may mean more money out of my pocket.

Besides the money that Boomgoon and boat has donated, all the rest of the checks will be made out to the Shriners. Unless the RCers donate, were coming up short.

Some good news today though. I received a check for $350 for the Shriners. And get this. It has nothing to do with the BillyStix rod auctions.  Paul, where do you think we stand so far with our good friend Billy and the guys that are bidding? Close to 2K? Between what I have actually received, (which is $550 total) and what is promised, were loooking at around $2600 in awsome donations so far.

Thats my report today. Ill let yall know more as I know more.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, we can use money from the entry fees to cover costs related to expenses (trophies, etc.). That was in the letter I sent to Shriners. Obviously, the more donations we receive the better, but we can use it. Also, has anyoen contacted their LHS about prize donations? I took one to RC Hobby in Sugar Land yesterday, Bucky said before he'd do something. I also took flyers and donation forms. I'll take one to Sugar Land Hobbytown also, Joe said he'd help.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Send me a PM on what exact info I need to send and who, or better yet email me. Also I live on the North side, so I will see if I can drop off flyers off at the Hobby Land in Portifino ( really the woodlands).


RH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Some good news today though. I received a check for $350 for the Shriners. And get this. It has nothing to do with the BillyStix rod auctions.  Paul, where do you think we stand so far with our good friend Billy and the guys that are bidding? Close to 2K? Between what I have actually received, (which is $550 total) and what is promised, were loooking at around $2600 in awsome donations so far.
> 
> Thats my report today. Ill let yall know more as I know more.


Yeah bro, I'd say we are at least at $2600 as of right now - which is not bad for not having seen one car hit the track! Think about that!! I think we will be fine on the money for the trophies. If those things cost more than $200 then we may have a concern. As I said before, Matt has a guy that does their trophies and he was speculating it should not run more than that - or at least close to that cost. I honestly don't think we have a lot to worry about unless we go WAY out on a limb and try to over do it on the trophy side.

It's all good bro! We are doing good, but I think what CJ said is true! We have got to get the "goodies" side going with handouts and give aways as well as raffle items! CJ, if you still hang out on Nemo's site, see if he is still in for auctioning off one of his custom bodies - of course, it will have to be like a Mazda 6 1/10 body or some thing like that, but see what he says if you can.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Received another check today. $400.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Received another check today. $400.


YEAH BOOOOOYYYY!!!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey guys, here is the latest with Mikes. Matt A no longer works there and tey are needing information about what is going on and what needs to happen. I talked with Phil today and told him what I know, but someone more informed needs to get up there and let them know what is all happening and what will need to happen. This is just a small kink in the chain, but I know we can get it figured out to keep the chain intact and with full strength. I am just not 100% on everything that is going on and what has happened.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tol Thomas said:


> Hey guys, here is the latest with Mikes. Matt A no longer works there and tey are needing information about what is going on and what needs to happen. I talked with Phil today and told him what I know, but someone more informed needs to get up there and let them know what is all happening and what will need to happen. This is just a small kink in the chain, but I know we can get it figured out to keep the chain intact and with full strength. I am just not 100% on everything that is going on and what has happened.


I dont think much has happened Tol. Unless there are some entries allready in. This doesnt throw a wrench in the race does it?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

To bring yall up to date, $950 has been actually collected so far with promises of much more coming.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry about that I ment to say Hobby Town, not Hobby Land.

RH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tol and Gary,

You guys have a PM regarding the specifics for Mike's and what Matt and I talked about.

Gary, that is freakin awesome bro!!! WE are really cookin with gas!!!!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> I dont think much has happened Tol. Unless there are some entries allready in. This doesnt throw a wrench in the race does it?


No, this really doesn't throw a wrench in anything, just bad timing since Matt was the one we were coordinating with. We just need to get the others up there up to speed on everything.

Paul I wont be up there till next saturday to race, so if you can't get there before then, I will fill them in on everything you talked about in that pm.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tol Thomas said:


> No, this really doesn't throw a wrench in anything, just bad timing since Matt was the one we were coordinating with. We just need to get the others up there up to speed on everything.
> 
> Paul I wont be up there till next saturday to race, so if you can't get there before then, I will fill them in on everything you talked about in that pm.


Excellent. Were down to only a few details left and they are being discussed on the thread at the top of the forum. The one with a sticky.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Has anyone approached the two hobby shops south of town?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Has anyone approached the two hobby shops south of town?


The ones in Sugarland? Yea, CJTAMU has worked with them.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I was thinking about the one at 45 and ElDorado, and I think that there is another one at Almeda @ 45


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Long story there. LOL


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

So how does this look guys?

_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/8 Scale​​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_​​1/8 Scale​​​*2nd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/8 Scale​​*3rd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​200mm sedan​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​200mm sedan​*2nd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​200mm sedan​*3rd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​​_​2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​19 turn Sedan​​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​19 Turn Sedan​​*2nd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​19 turn Sedan​​*3rd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Sedan Modified​​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Sedan Modified​​*2nd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Sedan Modified​​*3rd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/12 modified​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/12 modified​*2nd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/12 modified​*3rd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Novice Class​​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Novice Class​​*2nd PLACE​*​2006​​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Novice Class​​_3rd Place​_​2006​​​​​_2COOL CHARITY RACE​_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Long Distance​​*1st PLACE​*​2006​​


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Tol Thomas said:


> No, this really doesn't throw a wrench in anything, just bad timing since Matt was the one we were coordinating with. We just need to get the others up there up to speed on everything.
> 
> Paul I wont be up there till next saturday to race, so if you can't get there before then, I will fill them in on everything you talked about in that pm.


Thanks Tol! I greatly appreciate it! Just been tough to get to anything lately.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Layout for the trophies looks good RH! I think that is a winner for us right now. Just need to get the trophies turned out now.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Add TQ for each class And I think we have a winner bro!  Nice job!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RH is da man!!!

GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Will this work? If so I will send the documents to Gary.

*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/8 Scale​​*1st PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_​​1/8 Scale​​​*2nd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/8 Scale​​*3rd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​200mm sedan​*1st PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​200mm sedan​*2nd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​200mm sedan​*3rd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​​_​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*_
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​19 turn Sedan​​*1st PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​19 Turn Sedan​​*2nd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​19 turn Sedan​​*3rd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Sedan Modified​​*1st PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Sedan Modified​​*2nd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Sedan Modified​​*3rd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/12 modified​*1st PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/12 modified​*2nd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​1/12 modified​*3rd PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Novice Class​​*1st PLACE tq​*​2006​​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Novice Class​​_2nd PLACE tq​_​2006​​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Novice Class​​*3rd Place tq​*​2006​​​​​*2COOL CHARITY RACE​*
​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_
​Long Distance​​*1st Place tq​*​2006​​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We lost eachother somewhere bro. E Mail it to me and Ill fix it. Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th scale​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th sacle​*1st place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th scale​*2nd place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th scale​*3rd place​*2006​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm sedan​*1st place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm sedan​*2nd place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm sedan​*3rd place​*2006​​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 turn sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 turn sedan​*1st place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 turn sedan​*2nd place​*_​_​2006
​
*​​2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 turn sedan​*3rd place​*_​_​2006
​
​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified sedan​*1st place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified sedan​*2nd place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified sedan​*3rd place​*_​_​2006
​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th scale modified​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th scale modified​*1st place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th scale modified​*2nd place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th scale modified​*3rd place​*_​_​2006
​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*1st place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*2nd place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*3rd place​*2006​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​*Longest distance traveled​*​_​2006
​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4"x6" wood backed plaques. 25 total. TQ and 1st place in gold. 2nd place in silver and 3rd place in bronze.

Long distance in gold.

That might run us $250 or so.

PLEASE guys, proof read them and give comments.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> 4"x6" wood backed plaques. 25 total. TQ and 1st place in gold. 2nd place in silver and 3rd place in bronze.
> 
> Long distance in gold.
> 
> ...


All of them look good Gary and RH! Only thing would be to capitalize "Distance Traveled" in the last one. Oh, and maybe capitalize "Place" in each. Other than that, I think we are good to go!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

The wordign looks great, just fix what PD said and I think you guys can give it a GO.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Ill try and get it sent out today for some quotes. If anyone lives near a trophy shop, pleas feel free to print them out and see what they will charge.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*2nd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/8th Scale​*3rd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*2nd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_200mm Sedan​*3rd Place​*2006​​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
*​​2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_19 Turn Sedan​*3rd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Modified Sedan​*3rd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_1/12th Scale Modified​*3rd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*Top Qualifier​*_​_​2006
​
​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*1st Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*2nd Place​*_​_​2006
​
​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​_Sportsman​*3rd Place​*2006​​*2Cool Charity Race​*_​_​​_Hosted by Mikes Hobby Shop /2Cool RC​Benefiting the Shriners Hospital​*Longest Distance Traveled​*​_​2006
​
​


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

So what time are we going to have the qualifiers on Saturday? and what time will the Mains be held on Sunday? paul and I tottaly forgot about this while making the flyer (lol).

Thanks
RH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RH Customs said:


> So what time are we going to have the qualifiers on Saturday? and what time will the Mains be held on Sunday? paul and I tottaly forgot about this while making the flyer (lol).
> 
> Thanks
> RH


I guess I'll look to Tol to give us the feedback on this one since he is RD on this race. Friday is open practice - just practice during normal Mike's hours at the track.

Tol, just let us know what you were thinking as far as kicking off the quals and mains for Saturday and Sunday.

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

I would guess to start quals at 11ish, this to ensure the track is dry and those who drive in saturday time to practice. Sunday we should kick off at 10:00 at the latest to get done at a reasonable time. Practice on Friday will be Mikes regular hours.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Gary

I copied and pasted the trophy list and emailed it to one of our sponsors to see what kinda deal we can get. I'll let you know when I talk to them tomorrow. BTW you coming to Garland for the RC Pro Electric race this weekend?

Carlton


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RCPro said:


> Gary
> 
> I copied and pasted the trophy list and emailed it to one of our sponsors to see what kinda deal we can get. I'll let you know when I talk to them tomorrow. BTW you coming to Garland for the RC Pro Electric race this weekend?
> 
> Carlton


Carlton,

That is awesome!!! I personally thank you bro!! Please let us know what the numbers look like. Thank you so much for doing that without us asking! We GREATLY appreciate it!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Carlton. I don't know who from Houston is going t Indy this weekend. I know I can't, but I'll be at K&M and SA races. I talked to Shriners PR rep this morning, I'll e-mail you in a bit. Got something else working I need some feedback on also. Biff sold all his off-road stuff cause he's skeered, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Gary
> 
> I copied and pasted the trophy list and emailed it to one of our sponsors to see what kinda deal we can get. I'll let you know when I talk to them tomorrow. BTW you coming to Garland for the RC Pro Electric race this weekend?
> 
> Carlton


Your a life saver bro. I have fallen behind with my work schedule and other things going on. Check this. I get up at 3:00 am for work. I get home at 4:00 pm. 6 days a week. That means if this old man wants any sleep, 7:00 pm is bed time. LOL Besides trying to race, which I rarely do, I also am a moderator on this site of allmost 13000 people. Untill last night. I gave up being a mod on the rest of the site besides the RC forum. Man, that was killing me. 

Not a chance me being at Indy. I have 40 hours in at work by Thursday. That means Friday and Saturday is time and a half. I try and do that at much as I can.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RH Customs said:


> So what time are we going to have the qualifiers on Saturday? and what time will the Mains be held on Sunday? paul and I tottaly forgot about this while making the flyer (lol).
> 
> Thanks
> RH


We can adjust on the fly bro!


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Is that hint a, lol, I will edit the flyer and up load it if that is fine?


RH


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is the lastest and updated flyer.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Will this work guys? If so I will post it up on the other two threads.

RH


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Change the contact from Matt to Phil.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is the corrected Flyer.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good job bro!  Thanks for all your help. You have contributed alot of time and talent to the cause.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

RH, sorry but I will need to correct the contact one more time, contact is Jeff or Phil.

Jeff is the new mahanger of the racing side of Mikes.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok here is another corrected flyer. Will this work?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

looks good


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool deal, also does any body want to split a pit table during the race?

Thanks
RH


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

They are changing their pit table stuff, the new rates will be a flat $20 entry fee for club races and pit tables are free. For club racing, there is no need to rent the table any more. For this race I am not sure about it. Gary, what is the word on the BBQ people? Will they still be coming, with a small pit to warm up pre-cooked since the main pit will be at another event(if I remember correct)?


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, well that sounds cool then.

RH


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I talked to Jeff last week and they've also changed the pit table alignment, he was saying they'd put 2 tables together. Tol, were you out there this weekend? I'll call Jeff and see if the table rental fee has changed for our race.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

I was out there, just didn't remember to cover everything, they changed the tables from the picnic style tables to 6 foot regular tables, there are 4 instead of just 2 in each spot.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

What is the correct phone number for Mike's? and also Is Mike's open during the week day for practice?

Thanks
RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tol Thomas said:


> They are changing their pit table stuff, the new rates will be a flat $20 entry fee for club races and pit tables are free. For club racing, there is no need to rent the table any more. For this race I am not sure about it. Gary, what is the word on the BBQ people? Will they still be coming, with a small pit to warm up pre-cooked since the main pit will be at another event(if I remember correct)?


Tol, the last time I talked to Brew he said he would pre-BBQ everything and then bring those tray things with the sterno deals underneath to keep the food warm. Jeff is a professional caterer and didnt blink an eye when I told him to expect to feed a 150 people. Heres my plan and its open for discussion. I say we only feed on Saturday or Sunday. I think he has a wedding to do on Saturday and will precook on Friday for that and then cook on Saturday for our event. I prefere during the mains on Sunday.

He lives in Kingwood and is really close to the track. Can I send him to you to talk about it next time your at Mikes? He wants to talk to someone in person, and your gonna have the best input and info to give him.

Ill PM him and give him the info that I have so far and when to meet someone to talk to. As of right now I dont see myself getting to the track to run untill the last weekend of February or maybe even the 3rd of March.

BTW. Good job guys. This is coming together pretty well for our first time. Things are falling into place pretty well.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gary, I have a smoker pit that I can bring to warm if necessary. Jeff


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

WOW< I agree Gary, food on one of the days should be good. Take pre orders saturday for sundays meal so he wont have to cook too much and waste too much. Well still make some extra, but no need to bring enough for 200 if only 120 will get any, know what I mean? But that does sound like a great idea. But the majority of people will be there saturday as well looking for food to eat. That is a tough thing to figure out. I think if he wanted to, he could link up with those at Mikes and do the cooking for them and Mikes do the serving both days. That is something that does need to get figured out though.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Why not just do the BBQ on Sunday and let Mike's run the concession on Sat? The way PD set it up, BBQ was the only thing we're doing so we don't conflict with what Mike's has already.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont think we will have time to preorder the food for Sunday. Jeff has a wedding Saturday to cater I think. Ill talk to him this weekend.

As a back up plan, I talked to my future son in law last night. He is the managet of Luthers in the Woodlands. He said if we supply the brickets, he'll cook them up for free.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Gary, that sounds like a plan.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well as my luck would have it, I still havent gotten my tax return. I called the $%^*^% $%&*(&^ IRS today and they told me they are holding my check. But they dont know why. ***?

I had been making payments for back taxes and that just ended not too long ago. The lady on the phone told me that one screen shows a balance of ZERO. Another screen shows I owe $91. But she didnt know why they credited my return of $1719 to my past due balance. She said to call back in 2 weeks when the system catches up. Pffft! 

It doesnt look like Ill have my batteries and stuff before the race so I may not be racing untill the actual charity race. Providing I get at least one more Saturday of overtime before then. I actually have enough saved now but I need to have a safety net in case I need to buy some food for the BBQ. Just in case.

Worse comes to worse, I may need to plug into someones power supply. My charger is an el cheapo but will get me by. 

But I dont think i can race before the real race.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Well as my luck would have it, I still havent gotten my tax return. I called the $%^*^% $%&*(&^ IRS today and they told me they are holding my check. But they dont know why. ***?
> 
> I had been making payments for back taxes and that just ended not too long ago. The lady on the phone told me that one screen shows a balance of ZERO. Another screen shows I owe $91. But she didnt know why they credited my return of $1719 to my past due balance. She said to call back in 2 weeks when the system catches up. Pffft!
> 
> ...


Listen, I'm not racing. I have three 3300 packs as well as a Hobbico power supply and an Integy 16x5 charger. Think that will be enough to take care of you? If so, they are yours for the race. You ARE gonna race this race Biffster! Let me know and I can pack the gear up and bring it to the office - I'm at City West Blvd and Westheimer - one light away from Walnut Bend. Just let me know!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Listen, I'm not racing. I have three 3300 packs as well as a Hobbico power supply and an Integy 16x5 charger. Think that will be enough to take care of you? If so, they are yours for the race. You ARE gonna race this race Biffster! Let me know and I can pack the gear up and bring it to the office - I'm at City West Blvd and Westheimer - one light away from Walnut Bend. Just let me know!
> 
> PD2


Oh yea. Im racing the race bro. I was hoping to get some runs in before hand though. I just thought of something. I could take that Thursday off. Thatll give me Thursday and Friday for practice and setting the car up.

Not only do I want this race to be a hit, I still want to try and win. 

Im bummed out. I was hoping to get that refund today. I wanted to go shopping. I love this hobby, but its only fun when I can spend money. LOL Love my toys.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Oh yea. Im racing the race bro. I was hoping to get some runs in before hand though. I just thought of something. I could take that Thursday off. Thatll give me Thursday and Friday for practice and setting the car up.
> 
> Not only do I want this race to be a hit, I still want to try and win.
> 
> Im bummed out. I was hoping to get that refund today. I wanted to go shopping. I love this hobby, but its only fun when I can spend money. LOL Love my toys.


I know what you mean bro. And I'm with ya! My W2 from my old company STILL has not showed up! Sucks, big time! I was hoping to file early so I could get my return ASAP, but no such luck here.

Any way, just let me know. I have all of that stuff, plus some, if you need it.

PD2


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Gary,

You said you you wanted some new batteries, did you check out Pro-Match? They have excellent prices on 3300's. Also if you need a discharge tray, I have a Absolute Zero ( the latest one from Trinity) that I will sell for $30. Also are you going to be out at Mikes on Saturday after they races? I will be going up there around 2 or so as long as it does not rain. I has been over a year since I have raced and I need some practice. Also I need to get the car setup for the track.

RH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wasnt planning on going to Mikes. But now that I know Im working Saturday, I can go spend some money.  After work tomarrow Ill run up to Larrys and check out what they got.


----------



## RH Customs (Aug 21, 2005)

Gary, are you up in Spring?

RH


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RH Customs said:


> Gary, are you up in Spring?
> 
> RH


No, he is over here on the West side of town - Westheimer and BW8 area.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Even further than that. Hiway 6 and Richmond. West Oaks.

I thought about going to Mikes and K&M after Larrys but thats a whole lot of driving in my truck with half a transmission. LOL Besides, Ill be anxious to get home and build packs and whatever. You never know though. If Larrys doesnt have what I need, I might stroll that way.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Y'all swing by K&M after Mike's. I'll be there unless something goes completely haywire b/w now and tomorrow afternoon. Which could happen around my house, LOL.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

gary-
BYA to K&M!!!!!!!!1 been a long time dude.

ronnie


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I started to head that way when leaving Larrys, but I could barely get out of the parking lot traffic was so bad. I decided to take my happy arse home and its a good thing I did. Traffic was horrible and it took me an hour and a half to get to West Oaks mall. Then I heard a thud under the hood and saw that my battery light came on, I had no power steering and the temp gauge went straight up to HOT! Serpetine belt I told myself. Im still about a mile and a half from home and freeking out. LOL

I cut some mall traffic folks off and ran a red light and ducked into the mall parking lot. By now Im worried Im frying my engine. Turns out its my idler pully bearing thing. I sit for awhile allowing my engine to cool since I have no water pump. Fired it back up with plans to hit the CVS close to home, because by now, I require adult beverage. LOL Let the truck sit a few minues to cool down and cruised it home. Yall oughta try driving a truck with 5" of lift kits and 32" tall AT tires near West Oaks Mall on a Saturday afternoon without power steering. I think I hurt my Hemi-Roids. :slimer:

Thats one thing I like about Fords. Yea they break like anyother vehicle, but Ford has never left me stranded on the side of the road. Its a good thing I came home. That streak would of ended today. Guess what Im doing tomarrow? LOL

Anyhoo. I picked up a couple of packs. Nothing special. Epic 3300s. 1.175v 415s. They didnt have a C2 like I wanted to run, so I guess Ill run mod. Picked up a Revolution 10x2. Man, their proud of those motors. They are very expensive.  I havent opened the box yet, but Im about too. 

I still need a few things yet like a front spool and rear steel outdrives, but Im pretty much set and allmost ready to roll. But its play time right now. Im about to build some new packs.


----------

